# Mẹo trưng bày đèn phòng ngủ hợp phong thủy



## gomsubaokhanh (2/11/21)

Giấc ngủ được coi như một liều thuốc tinh thần giúp ta tái tạo năng lượng sau một ngày làm việc mệt mỏi. Vì thế, nhiều người không ngại việc đầu tư vào giấc ngủ như sử dụng đèn để phòng ngủ để tạo một không gian thoải mái, một giấc ngủ sâu hơn.

Tuy nhiên, đèn để phòng ngủ cũng có những nguyên tắc sắp xếp nhất định sao cho vừa hài hòa với không gian, vừa hợp phong thủy.

Đèn để phòng ngủ có ảnh hưởng gì đến phong thủy?

Trong tương quan tổng thể kiến trúc ngôi nhà, phòng ngủ là nơi thiên về yếu tố âm. Phòng ngủ như một “trạm sạc” tinh thần, cung cấp cho chúng ta nguồn năng lượng để duy trì cuộc sống tươi mới, vui vẻ.






Có thể hiểu đơn giản, nếu ta được “sạc” đầy đủ, ta sẽ có một không gian thoải mái, nuôi dưỡng thư giãn, giải tỏa mọi căng thẳng cho cơ thể. Từ đó, ta sẽ có thêm những nguồn năng lượng mới để tiếp tục giải quyết những khó khăn phía sau.

Ngược lại, nếu phòng ngủ là nơi không an toàn, là chỗ bạn không thể có một giấc ngủ ngon, đó chưa phải là một phòng ngủ đúng nghĩa. Về lâu dài, việc không có giấc ngủ sâu sẽ tạo sự rệu rã trong mọi hoạt động, tinh thần uể oải, làm gì cũng không năng suất. Dần dần, sự thiếu thốn năng lượng ấy có thể dẫn đến chuyện cãi cọ, trục trặc của hai vợ chồng.

Thị trường ngày nay có vô vàn các mẫu đèn để phòng ngủ với kiểu dáng khác nhau như: đèn dạng đứng, đèn âm trần, đèn thả trần, đèn để bàn phòng ngủ...Vì thế, bạn cần sử dụng và lựa chọn đèn để phòng ngủ một cách hợp lý, sao cho hợp phong thủy và khiến bản thân thấy hài lòng và phù hợp nhất.

Cách sắp xếp đèn phòng ngủ hợp phong thủy

Dưới đây là những lưu ý trong cách sắp xếp đèn phòng ngủ cũng như lựa chọn đèn ngủ hợp phong thủy bạn nên trang bị cho mình:

Không nên treo đèn để phòng ngủ lên đầu giường hoặc trần nhà

Đây là lỗi mà nhiều người vô tình mắc phải khi bố trí lắp đặt đèn ngủ trong phòng. Đó là trao chúng ngay phía trên đầu giường hoặc trên trần nhà. Thật ra việc lắp đèn ngủ trên trần nhà không hẳn là không nên. Hiện nay có nhiều loại đèn âm được lắp trần để tạo không gian thoáng đãng, rộng rãi cho căn nhà. Nhưng với những loại đèn to, đèn chùm, đây lại là vị tí không tốt cho phòng ngủ.

>>> Xem thêm: Cách sắp xếp đèn để phòng ngủ sao cho hợp phong thủy


----------

